# Texas DIYMA meet (need inputs)



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

There has been quite a few requests from members in Texas who missed our meet last year or is recently interested in SQ and want to listen to some great cars. Well, lets make this a HUGE one!

Inputs would greatly be appreciated on date and location.

It can be anywhere starting the beginning week of September. Saturday or Sunday. So the dates could be September 1, 2.. 8,9.. 15, 16... 22, 23.. or 29, 30...

Location could be anywhere in Texas, we can vote on that. Houston, Dallas, Austin, or even at Chris Pate's shop in College Station (I will call Chris to confirm if we decide on this, I'm sure he wont mind. He rocks!)

There will be at least one official Usac judge there (Ruperto, greatttt Judge btw ) If Joe Wallis come there will be another official USAC/Mecas (another greatttt set of ears). Also, if we could get Nick Wingate to come, come on, we already know about his expertise  .

I will be bringing my RTA and ready to help anyone who wants to rta thier car and needs some help tuning.

Food and drinks will be provided whereever we are. Last year we had some juicy jalapeno and cilantro mayo burgers.

Us Houston guys from team eargazm alone, we have 8 or 9 greatttt cars with top notch equipment for those who wanna demo some sq cars. Lets make this a 20-25 car meet!!!! 

If you have any suggestions post here!!! Let the suggestions roll in!!!!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Sweet.. Sept 8th... day after my birthday.. I couldn't imagine a better gift then a good meet!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sept 8th sounds good to me.. Count me in for sure, I also vote for Chris Pate's place in College Station as he too is a fantastic resource


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

Subscribed! I'd like to check this out and hear some good setups, along with get some advice on my own.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I'll be in too. College Station is a equal drive for most of us it seems like. Plus gives enough parking and place to b.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I vote for college station as well. Big parking lot, and Chris has a really nice shop with a sound board with focal and mosconi stuff for people to listen to.

Maybe oilman can bring some tents and we can make it a nice event!


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Subscribed


----------



## dmazyn (Apr 29, 2008)

I will be there. Austin would be better for me but willing to drive to College station.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I'll bring a tent too. And Chad is right, very nice shop.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Just let a brother know... I should have both vehicles finished by then.. Worked on the truck today and should have it ready in a few weeks.. beamer is a melting pot still need a processor.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sounds like we have some great intrest here Chad  I wonder if we can get some of the North Texas/Oklahoma guys too?


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Matt,
My truck might have a ms8 powering everything. So no worried. Nothing crazy going on here.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

pjc said:


> Matt,
> My truck might have a ms8 powering everything. So no worried. Nothing crazy going on here.


I would like to see what the MS8 does on all stock setup and throw in a little sub.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Sub'd for more info. Depending on day and date I'll do my best tot make it.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Sweet.. Sept 8th... day after my birthday.. I couldn't imagine a better gift then a good meet!


Two days after my birthday. I can't remember how old I am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> I vote for college station as well. Big parking lot, and Chris has a really nice shop with a sound board with focal and mosconi stuff for people to listen to.
> 
> Maybe oilman can bring some tents and we can make it a nice event!


I've got the tents and other tailgate gear. may need some help getting it there or have someone drive my truck so I can bring my car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khaoticle (Aug 11, 2009)

nice... depending on the work schedule, ill try to be there.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

And this time we need to take pics.


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

So sad  Im stationed out of Ft. Hood, but am deployed and wont be back until November, and Sept. 9th is my birthday. I always miss these things lol


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll go.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

Like Chad mention , I am in .............................


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm interested.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Kevin,
If ur really interested ur more than welcome to stay at my house. I'm about an hour from College Station.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

tijuana_no said:


> Like Chad mention , I am in .............................


There ya are, I meant to give you a call... but I knew you'd be down... even if I had to pick you up and go, I knew you'd go..


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Is there a Marriott in CS? If so, I may make the trip. I can use my points to stay there. It is just a long trip...7 hr drive for me.


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

I am interested as well, coming from Oklahoma (most likely in a convoy with fish, jason, and whomever else goes. Would be cool to hang out afterwards and have a few beers if there is a place to do so. My vehicle has an MS-8 as well, connected to stock, Lexus deck. Nothing factory after that, but fairly stealth install.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

oilman said:


> I've got the tents and other tailgate gear. may need some help getting it there or have someone drive my truck so I can bring my car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can pull a trailer with my truck...and I have tables, chairs and a portable Weber grill, ice chests....etc! College Station is fine for me too

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SQ Stang said:


> Is there a Marriott in CS? If so, I may make the trip. I can use my points to stay there. It is just a long trip...7 hr drive for me.


I know there are tons of them in Houston, ride with one of us!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

I would like to come check it out as well,get some ideas,and listen to some more great SQ vehicles,and great installs also.Subscribed as well


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd show up for sure if we can get enough people on board. I don't want to make the 3.5 hour drive from DFW to hang out with 3 guys in a parking lot lol.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

If anyone in the Austin area needs a lift I will also have plenty of room in my truck for at least 2 or 3 more...


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

mires said:


> I'd show up for sure if we can get enough people on board. I don't want to make the 3.5 hour drive from DFW to hang out with 3 guys in a parking lot lol.


We had about a dozen of us at the North Houston G2G and this one looks to be getting alot more interest.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah, this is looking to be a bigger turn out for sure.


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I can't make it on the 8th... I'll be getting home from Florida... Then I'll be going to Tulsa on the 9th ... So maybe next time


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

em_pleh said:


> I can't make it on the 8th... I'll be getting home from Florida... Then I'll be going to Tulsa on the 9th ... So maybe next time


Ben, nothing is set in stone.. what dates are good for you?


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Mark Eldridge is having his Annual MECA September 11th show, so I will be there. I think it is on the 9th. But my september is rather open, so let me know what you guys think.

Erik and i have been brainstorming on my car...and I think we have a plan nailed down. Think Steve Head's Aspen, and you will get the idea.

--Joe


----------



## TAMUmpower (Jan 29, 2010)

SQ Stang said:


> Is there a Marriott in CS? If so, I may make the trip. I can use my points to stay there. It is just a long trip...7 hr drive for me.


Apparently there is a Fairfield inn and a Courtyard. Both of those are owned by Marriott...

CS location is best. Because the shop is right by my house. I don't know f I would drive in from very far away for a friendly sq meet though


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

TAMUmpower said:


> I don't know f I would drive in from very far away for a friendly sq meet though


Almost all of the events or G2G's are 3+ hours from me it seems... This one in CS is only 2 hours away so it will be nice


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

I will be back from deployment in November, and my car finished after christmas. I don't expect dates to be pushed back that far, but if you guys could postpone until maybe Jan? gives everyone enough time to see if they can make it and clear up time to go, plenty of time to plan, and plenty of time to get some more people, and best of all I could go lol


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

djbreal87 said:


> I will be back from deployment in November, and my car finished after christmas. I don't expect dates to be pushed back that far, but if you guys could postpone until maybe Jan? gives everyone enough time to see if they can make it and clear up time to go, plenty of time to plan, and plenty of time to get some more people, and best of all I could go lol


Why not have two of them? One in September then again in Januaray?


----------



## TAMUmpower (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea lol we aren't restricted to a once a year meet. would rather have a bi monthly thing so people can have more regular tuning help


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

I think thats a great idea, I have never been to a what you guys are planning, nor have I had the car to be able to show off the system. I would really like to make my first one with the DIYMA community, cause you guys helped me with my build


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I like the idea of multiple meets as well, specifically because it helps bring more interest in the car audio community. It was the same back in the day with the mini trucks... The more people seen, the more interested they got and the more creative the trucks became because of all the competition 

Great way to grow the market too...!


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm free the weekend of the 15th or 22nd


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

I was thinking, and this is the soldier side of me, having a meet in Texas, near the largest US military base Ft Hood, maybe we could do kinda like a fundraiser or something to support the Wounded Warrior Project. Give it some catchy name, and hold a meet, or kinda like "car show", hand out some trophies, but have all proceeds (minus cost for trophies and such) go towards the wounded warrior foundation? Maybe im thinking too big, or trying to turn this into something more than it needs to be, I dunno just something nice to think about, I know it would take alot of hard work and planning, but who knows


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

djbreal87 said:


> I was thinking, and this is the soldier side of me, having a meet in Texas, near the largest US military base Ft Hood, maybe we could do kinda like a fundraiser or something to support the Wounded Warrior Project. Give it some catchy name, and hold a meet, or kinda like "car show", hand out some trophies, but have all proceeds (minus cost for trophies and such) go towards the wounded warrior foundation? Maybe im thinking too big, or trying to turn this into something more than it needs to be, I dunno just something nice to think about, I know it would take alot of hard work and planning, but who knows


This isn't a bad idea either but it would need to be sponsored by some of the local shops there in Killeen... Not really sure they are up for it...

Might be worth looking into though. We can have that kind of DIYMA Contest anywhere really... Would also be cool if we could get ANT to let us use a DIYMA Banner


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Well if we can get some more people on board, im sure it is something we could look into. Nothing wrong giving it a try


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

djbreal87 said:


> I was thinking, and this is the soldier side of me, having a meet in Texas, near the largest US military base Ft Hood, maybe we could do kinda like a fundraiser or something to support the Wounded Warrior Project. Give it some catchy name, and hold a meet, or kinda like "car show", hand out some trophies, but have all proceeds (minus cost for trophies and such) go towards the wounded warrior foundation? Maybe im thinking too big, or trying to turn this into something more than it needs to be, I dunno just something nice to think about, I know it would take alot of hard work and planning, but who knows


I like this idea...I can talk with Mark Eldridge to see if I can get him to bring out his NASCAR to this show. He does a show every September remembering the 9.11 victims. He is a retired AF Pilot too. Might be a good thing to bring him out for something like this too. Keep me informed.

--Joe


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Will do man, going to bring it up to several of the guys this weekend @ HEatwave just to see if we can get schedules lined up properly...


----------



## jgustin (Oct 26, 2011)

djbreal87 said:


> I was thinking, and this is the soldier side of me, having a meet in Texas, near the largest US military base Ft Hood, maybe we could do kinda like a fundraiser or something to support the Wounded Warrior Project. Give it some catchy name, and hold a meet, or kinda like "car show", hand out some trophies, but have all proceeds (minus cost for trophies and such) go towards the wounded warrior foundation? Maybe im thinking too big, or trying to turn this into something more than it needs to be, I dunno just something nice to think about, I know it would take alot of hard work and planning, but who knows



I think that's an awesome idea, and there's plenty of time to plan it for January. Just make sure your car is ready for it, since it's your idea!


----------



## jgustin (Oct 26, 2011)

DeanE10 said:


> This isn't a bad idea either but it would need to be sponsored by some of the local shops there in Killeen... Not really sure they are up for it...
> 
> Might be worth looking into though. We can have that kind of DIYMA Contest anywhere really... Would also be cool if we could get ANT to let us use a DIYMA Banner


Maybe some DIYMA SWAG, too! It would be a great promo for the new tool kit he's working on.


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

My car will be ready, it should be finished in about 2-3 weeks, I just wont be home to get it until december lol


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like Chris @ Mobile Toys in College Station will be hosting an event and would like to connect it to a DIYMA meet. I will get more details as we only talked about it briefly this weekend...

as for a meet in Killeen, it's a great idea but I would need more information on the "Where & When" so we can get the ball rolling 

Thoughts?


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Well not so much for one in killeen unless I can coordinate with my BN commander to support it and hold it on base, but I was thinking somewhere about 45 min away or something like that. I am still new to texas and only know killeen, cove, heights, so my resources on locations are limited


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

DeanE10 said:


> Looks like Chris @ Mobile Toys in College Station will be hosting an event and would like to connect it to a DIYMA meet. I will get more details as we only talked about it briefly this weekend...
> 
> as for a meet in Killeen, it's a great idea but I would need more information on the "Where & When" so we can get the ball rolling
> 
> Thoughts?


Is this one the one in October? If so, then I think it is connected to DIYMA meet. It would be the Texas GTG/IASCA show. I believe that Nick Wingate is judging the show too.

I will be there, hopefully debuting my car. We will see about that.

Joe


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SQ Audi said:


> Is this one the one in October? If so, then I think it is connected to DIYMA meet. It would be the Texas GTG/IASCA show. I believe that Nick Wingate is judging the show too.
> 
> I will be there, hopefully debuting my car. We will see about that.
> 
> Joe


That is the one for sure! It will be shortly after the finals in Indy so the points will go towards the next year


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

djbreal87 said:


> Well not so much for one in killeen unless I can coordinate with my BN commander to support it and hold it on base, but I was thinking somewhere about 45 min away or something like that. I am still new to texas and only know killeen, cove, heights, so my resources on locations are limited


Unless your BC is a car nut i dont see that happening, as everyone would have a hard time getting on base. Also, the audio shops in Killeen wouldnt make good hosts so would be best to be somewhere else.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

MaxPowers said:


> ...the audio shops in Killeen wouldnt make good hosts so would be best to be somewhere else.


Exactly my thoughts but I do not live there so I wasn't for sure... Either way, we will still be having the G2G @ Mobile Toys in College Station in October. More information to follow once the details are finalized.


----------

